# Leift Arm Adjustment



## shaggyman (Sep 2, 2016)

I have a Ford 800 with levelling cranks on both sides.
I am getting ready to add a hydraulic side link, but need to know how long to make it when centered.
I have searched in vain to find how they should be adjusted - ie: how far down should the lift arms go? 
Obviously not low enough to dig in the ground, but low enough to mount implements without raising them. Can only find collapsed/expanded lengths for levelling assembly, nothing to indicate what length they "should" be.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lift-Rod-Assembly-LH-New-Ford-2N564B-E0NNB484DA/572546999
For the non adjustable side, can be set from 21.5" to 24.5"


----------

